# spinning rod and reel recommendations



## FlaglerFish (Sep 3, 2021)

im due for some new gear and passing mine to my 10 year old. 
I throw live and artificial for snook and reds. 

what's the go to for spinning rod and reel combos right now, 
I haven't shopped or bought any in a while


----------



## Breeze (Aug 7, 2016)

FlaglerFish said:


> im due for some new gear and passing mine to my 10 year old.
> I throw live and artificial for snook and reds.
> 
> what's the go to for spinning rod and reel combos right now,
> I haven't shopped or bought any in a while


2500 to a 3000 reel and a 7-6 rod. Medium with a extra fast tip


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Diawa BG reels


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

It depends, in your area along that coast I would gauge the size of reds and throw accordingly while factoring in your budget. Here I use a St. Croix Avid Inshore and 4000 Stradic for the occasionally large snook. Google/You Tube on this combo and you’ll see why.

Best,


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

For one rod live and artificials I’d go Daiwa BG 3500 and a star stellar light

if splitting 4000 BG for a dedicated bait rod and 2500 or 3000 for artis, with matching stellar lights


----------



## Saltykev (Sep 9, 2021)

I use a 4000 BG combo for live bait and a 2500-3000 reel for on the flats for smaller fish. Rod 7’0” medium power with a fast action


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

7' St Croix Avid medium heavy/fast action with a Penn Conquer 4000 and 20lb Power Pro braid. Great balance and weight for throwing artis all day or switching to live bait and battling any inshore species that wants to play.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

If 3'+ tarpon/snook, 30lb+ juvenile goliaths, super-sized jacks or any other larger game are in the area I switch over to my St Croix Avid 7' heavy power/fast action with Penn Spinfisher LL 6500 w/40lb Power Pro braid.


----------



## PBTH (Sep 22, 2015)

Stradic FLs are hard to beat. I've been quite pleased with my 3k and 5k. The 5k is especially versatile. Spooled with 20lb it's a small/lightweight enough reel to cast all day on the flats, but is able to put the screws to some larger fish. Hasn't skipped a beat on dolphin, blackfin, or 20-40lb tarpon.


----------



## TravisE (Jan 19, 2021)

+1 on the Shimano Stradic FL, I have a 4000 and it’s super smooth and light. I have it on a G-Loomis but also Bull Bay makes some nice rods as well.


----------



## SpotDoc (Dec 10, 2020)

It depends how much you are wanting to spend. I love a 7' medium power fast action rod. I really like the St Croix premier. However, in my opinion, the best value rod is a Fenwick HMG. They are $100 and have a "no questions asked" replacement policy if broken. As far as reels go I also like the stradic FL. I usually use the lightest gear I can get away with, so a 2500 reel. However, I do think gear size depends on angler experience. I would recommend a 3000 size reel as more of a "do all" reel. Again, bargain reels include the pfleuger president or Shimano nasci. With fishing equipment you get what you pay for. If fishing is something you are interested in, I would recommend taking the hit early and buying something that is enjoyable to fish, and will last a long time. Hope that helps.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Breeze said:


> 2500 to a 3000 reel and a 7-6 rod. Medium with a extra fast tip


I would caveat this.... an extra fast action is great working soft plastics but not what you want for casting a live shrimp. Also, with treble hook reaction lures such as Mirrodine on seatrout, a moderate action seems to be better than a fast action. So, for shrimp and Mirrodines... a St Croix Avid 7' Med Moderate is ideal.

Most versatile overall... 7' Med power, fast action rod. Keep in mind that one manufacture's medium power is not another's medium power, and some are faster than others.

Reels... Shimano Vanford 2500 (same reel as 3000 but less line capacity) on a very light rod, or Vanford 5000 (same as 4000 but with more line capacity and better knob) only a MH or H rod. Both are smoother, lighter, and more expensive than a BG 3000 of which I own a couple..

As mentioned above, the Fenwick HMG is a nice rod for $100. If you like a little softer rod, Falcon makes several at the $90-120 price point too.


----------



## tim in nc (Aug 28, 2015)

Primary fly fish but my backup spinning rod is a toadfish. I really like it. Cast great and does everything I want without breaking the bank.









Spinning Rods


Toadfish Inshore Fishing Rod is the only rod that cleans our coastal waters by replanting oyster beds. Break free from the traditional notion of what a fishing rod should be. See what all the buzz is about and why this rod delivers unmatched craftsmanship!




toadfishoutfitters.com


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

St Croix Avid inshore 7ft Medium and Shimano Vanford 3000 or 4000


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> It depends, in your area along that coast I would gauge the size of reds and throw accordingly while factoring in your budget. Here I use a St. Croix Avid Inshore and 4000 Stradic for the occasionally large snook. Google/You Tube on this combo and you’ll see why.
> 
> Best,


Exactly what I use for my Medium Heavy setup. My Medium Light is an E6X with a Stradic 3K or a Fuego 3K, but I have moved the Fuego over to a bass setup.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m a huge fan of Castaway Rods, love their skeleton line. I’m also a shimano guy and like the stradic. Good luck!


----------

